# Searching for RP partner(s) (nsfw/story)



## soul8eater1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm looking for an rp partner to do a *nsfw/story driven* roleplay. I don't just want smut but a decent story and in depth characters to go with it and I would like for my partner to be rather *experienced* in roleplaying and good at writing (*writing in depth and not just one liners, have good grammar and spell correction*).

I am up for mostly any story and would like to discuss with my partners what story/characters to use, fetishes and etc. *I don't do fetishes like scat/diaper/watersports/digestion* or anything in that area, otherwise I am able to discuss what kinks you would like to include ^^

I mainly play *MxM* and usually want the* submissive part*
I can maybe play a submissive male with a female or play a female, that can be up for discussion
Can play AnthroxAnthro, HumanxAnthro/Demon/Mythical creature (Can include someone that can shape shift into a feral creature)


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Apr 1, 2017)

Do you have a discord?


----------



## soul8eater1 (Apr 1, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> Do you have a discord?


I don't but I can try starting one. How does it work?


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Apr 1, 2017)

soul8eater1 said:


> I don't but I can try starting one. How does it work?


It's just a very secure text and voice based chat.
You can only add people if you have their ID _name#1000_
And you can only join a group chat if you have the invite.
If you do make one my ID is _theCRAZYshow#3313_


----------



## soul8eater1 (Apr 1, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> It's just a very secure text and voice based chat.
> You can only add people if you have their ID _name#1000_
> And you can only join a group chat if you have the invite.
> If you do make one my ID is _theCRAZYshow#3313_


Alright, sent you a request.


----------



## Bum Bear (Apr 2, 2017)

Im interested. Want to get back into rping, as college has left me barren. I have see samples of you'd like to see.


----------



## soul8eater1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Bum Bear said:


> Im interested. Want to get back into rping, as college has left me barren. I have see samples of you'd like to see.


Yeah sure, send me some ^^


----------



## LupusSomnium (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey! I'm interested, and if you'd like I can send you some examples too. Do you use any kind of private message program where we could talk?


----------



## soul8eater1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh neat, send me a pm her on the forum with your examples ^^ Discord is a good private message platform.


----------

